# Wereraccoon 'Doctor Killjoy' costume work-in-progress



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm working on a costume for a friend and thought you'd like to see my progress so far. This is a character I created a while back named Doctor Killjoy. He's a mad scientist wereraccoon. I was commissioned by my friend to make a costume of Killjoy for him. I figured I'd post some WIP pictures here before I continue work on him. I'd like some critique, but keep in mind I probably won't be able to do any major changes at this point.

































































I'll be sure to post some more pictures when he's complete. This won't be a full costume, I'm only making the head, tail, feet, and adding long claws to a pair of mad scientist gloves. My friend will be wearing his 'Psycho Ward' lab coat and a pair of pants with the costume pieces.

((I take orders for costumes like these, so if you're in need of an epic werewolf costume, feel free to contact me.  You can go to my art gallery to see some examples of my past work.))

Let me know what you think, what I can change, etc.!


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, very cool. I love seeing how your idea on paper comes to life like that. Good luck on the rest, you're very talented


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Very Very nice, can't wait to see it all finished.


----------

